# Florescent Pink Vinyl Vrs. Neon Pink Plastisol



## Reeko (Apr 10, 2007)

Good afternoon everybody!

Has anyone ever gotten any Neon Pink plastisol heat transfers? 

I have a customer that loves the florescent pink vinyl that I have in my shop for t-shirts, but the job is to big to be weeding vinyl....so I am thinking of sending it out as a neon pink to F&M but want to get some feedback from someone that has already tried it. 

If so, is the neon the same as the florescent???
The florescent vinyl is pretty damn bright!!

Any feedback would be welcomed...

Thank you!


----------



## lost1 (May 12, 2007)

You have to give F&M the pantone # for the exact match.
Pantone Color Chart
I have done it with no problems.


----------



## Reeko (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey, that was quick...thanks for the response. I actually found a pantone number online, which was 806 C. Online it looked good, but I guess what worries me is whether or not the actual color will be a bright obnoxious florescent like this vinyl I have from thermoflex. I mean it really glows. If I spend the money on prints and it doesent "glow" like the vinyl then I know my customer will not be happy. Is "Neon" considered the same as "Florescent"?


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Picking ink colors from a Pantone library on screen is completely useless especially in this case.
You have to pick them from a printed Pantone book. Anyway, the main fluorescent (same as neon) Pantone colors are:
801 (cyan)
802 (green)
803 (yellow)
804 (bright orange)
805 (deep orange)
806 (pink)
807 (magenta)


----------



## sassygirlztees (Apr 5, 2011)

I use the Union Aurora Pink on all of my designs and it is very close to the Neon Pink heat transfer vinyl I also use like Thermoflex. I just received a batch of plastisol heat transfers with the neon pink and it is very bright.....very much like the vinyl. But, it isn't as opaque as the vinyl is on darker shirts so you will need to make sure your supplier knows if they need to go on dark shirts.


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Always use an extra layer of white when printing fluor colors on black


----------

